# What about bears



## buzzsaw (Mar 3, 2010)

I just moved from Saskatchewan Canada and did alot of predator hunting there. I have since moved to BC and was wondering if any of you had any ideas about predator hunting in bear country. Are they likely to come to a call? What do you do if one is coming or if one surprises you from behind? Just curious. Thanks Ken


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys---looks like bearmanric just joined the board---if he's who I think he is ,he will be able to give us all kinds of info on bears.


----------

